# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  الثانى والعشرون♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  افتح  لى فيه ابواب  فضلك وانزل على فيه  بركاتك   ووفقنى فيه لموجبات مرضاتك واسكنى  فيه  بحبوحات جناتك  يامجيب   دعوة  المضطرين .
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*امين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*آمييين يا رب العالمين

مشكور ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*آميييييييييين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آمين يارب العالمين 

جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*يعطيكم العافيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

